# Performance Longsleeve shirts with Removable Tags



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,
I have searched for a good quality performance shirt, must be long sleeve, that I can get with a removable tag. I have been using Alstyle for the regular cotton tee's and love them, and their ease of removal, but have yet to find a performance, moisture wicking type shirt that offer this. Any help?

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sport-Tek through Sanmar has some where you can tear away the brand label. But the size label is not tear-away.


----------



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

When I look through SanMars product list, the only Sport-tek long sleeve I can find on there that mentions the removable label is listed as "discontinued" and is the Sport Tek Competitor model.

Are there other Sport Tek shirts that may have removable labels that may not say so in the description?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bfox said:


> When I look through SanMars product list, the only Sport-tek long sleeve I can find on there that mentions the removable label is listed as "discontinued" and is the Sport Tek Competitor model.
> 
> Are there other Sport Tek shirts that may have removable labels that may not say so in the description?


They may have some colors that are discontinued/changed, but they still offer a full range 

SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories


----------

